# Neuer PC zusammengebaut --> Monitor "No Signal detected"



## basthaphil (25. August 2010)

Hallo, ich habe mir folgendes System neu zusammengestellt und gestern zusammengebaut.


*Samsung HD103SJ, F3, 7200rpm, 32MB, 1TB,  SATA-II*
*Mushkin Copperhead  2x2GB, DDR3-1600,  CL7-8-7-20@1.65V 
*
*Gainward GTX-460 GLH 1GB DDR5, PCI-E 2.0 x16*
*AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition C3, 3.2GHz, AM3, 4C/4T*
*Lite-On iHAS424-32, DVD Writer, schwarz, SATA,  LS, Retail*
*MSI 870A-G54, AMD  870/SB850, Socket AM3, ATX, CFX*
*Cooler   Master Silent Pro 600W*
*Xigmatek  Midgard Midi Tower - Black*
*Alpenföhn   CPU-Kühler Matterhorn*
*Asus **M4A87TD EVO, AMD 870, AM3, CFX*
Leider tritt nun folgendes Problem auf, wenn ich den PC starte erscheint kein Bild auf dem Monitor es steht nur "No Signal detected".

Die Lampe beim Mainboard leuchtet grün, die LED bei den Rams leuchtet nicht (d.h. alles in Ordnung, gemäss Handbuch). Die Festplatte bewegt sich, alle Lüfter laufen. Lüfter der Grafikkarte läuft auch. CD Laufwerk funktioniert (geht rein raus). Der PC lauft also eigentlich normal, nur das ich halt kein Bild auf dem Monitor habe.

Folgendes habe ich getestet, ohne ein Signal zu erhalten:

- DVI Kabel und Monitor funktionieren einwandfrei mit Notebook
- GTX 460 an an 2. PCI Slot und beide DVI Eingänge ausprobiert, über VGA angeschlossen
- alte funktionierende Grafikkarte eingebaut, an beiden Slots getestet mit DVI und VGA
- RAM Riegel in die 2 anderen (A1 und B1)  Slots versetzt (stecken jetzt wider in A2 und B2 weil sonst knapper Platz wegen Prozessorkühler Lüfter).


Kennt jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem? 

Danke für eure Hilfe.

mfg


----------



## FrozenLayer (25. August 2010)

In meinem Asrock-Board (Asus und Asrock nehmen sich nicht viel) Müssen die ersten zwei RAM-Riegel IMMER in A1 und B1 verbaut werden, steht im Handbuch. Das Problem hatte ich nämlich auch erst 
(War übrigens mein letztes Asrock Board....)


----------



## basthaphil (25. August 2010)

Habe in Handbuch nachgeschaut, steht nichts darüber. Zudem habe ich es bereits auf A1 und B1 getestet, leider auch kein Signal.


----------



## der_knoben (25. August 2010)

Hast du auch den P4(+4)/P8 Stecker vom NT ins MAinboard gesteckt. Wärst nicht der erste der es vergessen hätte.


----------



## basthaphil (25. August 2010)

Hmm gute Frage was sind P4(+4)/P8 Stecker? Wo kommen die hin? Am Mainboard eingesteckt habe ich das 24-pin EATXPWR Kabel des Netzteils.


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2010)

bei dem Board geht nur ein 4er drauf , hier ....beim roten Kreis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## basthaphil (25. August 2010)

ich habe das Asus M4A87TD EVO Board hier kann ich sowohl 24-pin EATXPWR als auch ATX12V anschliessen. Habe jetzt das Kabel bei 24-pin EATXPWR angeschlossen. Die LED Lampe des Mainboards leuchtet. Gibt auch kein Pipston beim aufstarten.


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2010)

den hast du schon drauf oder ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## basthaphil (25. August 2010)

falls du mit "den" den 24-pin EATXPWR Adapter meinst, ja. habe ich in den blauen Slot unten auf dem Bild gesteckt. muss ich zusätzlich auch no den ATX12V anschliessen? dort wo der Kreis ist habe ich noch nichts eingesteckt.


----------



## der_knoben (25. August 2010)

Nein wir meinenden rechts oben auf dem Bild den roten Kreis, da muss auch noch ein Stecker rein.

Ein P4 Stecker ist der Stecker, auf dem P4 oder 12V drauf steht.


----------



## basthaphil (25. August 2010)

Was für ein Stecker muss dort rein? Von wo nach wo?   Habe beim Netzteil noch zwei freie 4 Pin Anschlüsse. Für was sind die? Bei der Graka war noch ein Kabel dabei 2 flach 4 Pin zu 6 Pin glaube ich. Was ist mit dem? Danke für eure bisherige Hilfe!


----------



## der_knoben (25. August 2010)

Es muss das vom NT sein. Da sollte P4 oder 12V draufstehen und nur einer passen. Die zwei P4 kannst du bestimmt auch zusammenstecken. Da sind so kleine Nasen dran, dann wärs ein P8 stecker.
So wie untern sollter der aussehen, ist von der Coolermaster Seite selbst.


----------



## basthaphil (25. August 2010)

Also damit ich das richtig verstehe, einmal den 24-pin EATXPWR vom Netzteil ans Mainboard und dazu noch ein 4Pin vom Netzteil ans Mainboard, wo der rote Kreis ist?


----------



## der_knoben (25. August 2010)

Ja genau, der 4pin ist für die Stromversorgung der CPU zuständig, ohne diese wird der Rechner auch nicht hochfahren.


----------



## basthaphil (25. August 2010)

Ah ok, ja diesen Kabel Anschluss kenne ich, dachte der sei für die Graka  Habe bei der Graka aber 2 mal 6Pin vom Netzteil eingesteckt und diese 2 Kabel noch nicht eingesteckt, wobei ich ja nur 1 brauche. Jetzt weiss ich wos hingehört Vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe! Werde das ganze heute Abend testen.


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2010)

Dann wird das ganze auch funzen ...viel Spass damit


----------



## Cali (12. November 2010)

Hallo leute 

Habe auch genauso das selbe problem wie hier schon erwähnt doch leider funkioniert es bei mir dennoch nicht ; ( .....
Habe schon alles probiert was man probieren kann und schaffe es nicht ihn zum laufen zu bringen.

Hier erkläre ich euch mal mein System :*Cooler Master V8,Asus ATI 5780 EAH5870/2DIS,Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit,AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Chieftec CFT-600W-14CS,Cooler Master CM 690 II,LG GH-22NS,Aerocool Shark Fan 14cm Black Edition,Aerocool Shark Fan 12cm Black Edition,Asus M4A87TD EVO,Edimax EW-7728In,Seagate ST3500410SV 500 GB,Dolphin DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit.....*

Also das problem ist folgender : Wenn ich das system im kaltem zustand einschalte startet der rechner und der bildschirm schaltet sich ein und auch das Startlogo vom bios wird angezeigt, alle ventilatoren und auch das mainboard leuchtet grün und auch die rote LED für ram leuchtet kurz auf aber erlischt nach kurzer zeit und auch ein signalton wird wiedergegeben , doch leider reagiert das system nichtmehr und auch die tastatur (egal in welchen USB slot oder PS2 ich die tastatur anschliesse) er reagiert auf nichts. Habe das system neugestartet und das problem wird schlimmer denn es ist kein ton mehr zu hören und der bildschirm wird weiß und abunzu sind auch streifen zusehn und manchmal wir angezeigt (Express Gate Loading....), nach erneutem neustart bleibt der bildschirm schwartz und schaltet sich auch nicht mehr ein. Habe das system komplett neu gekauft und auch selber zusammen gesetzt . Habe auch alles wieder demontiert und wieder neu zusammen gebaut um vielleicht dadurch den fehler zu umgehn doch leider das selbe problem wieder. 
Auch die Ram habe ich so wie im handbuch beschrieben in verschiedene slots eingesetzt und auch dies fürte zur keinerlei problemlösung und auch auf dem butten MemOK habe ich gedrückt und auch da tat sich nichts......Meine vermutung liegt nahe das entweder die grafikkarte oder das mainboard defekt sind.

Deshalb frage ich euch und hoffe das ihr mir dabei helfen könntet das problem zu lösen 
und sage jetzt schon mal danke ...

Lg Cali


----------



## fuddles (13. November 2010)

@Cali
Besser du machst gleich einen eigenen Thread auf, statt in einen anderen reinzuplatzen.
Keine Angst das ist so rum lieber gesehen.


----------



## Cali (13. November 2010)

Danke dir , hab ich gemacht : ))


----------

